# Is Cardboard OK to Burn in EPA Stoves



## mminor (Jul 22, 2016)

I should already know the answer to this question so apologies in advance. 

In current EPA stoves - Is it a bad idea to burn the standard brown cardboard shipping boxes from Amazon, etc after all the labels and packaging tape is removed? Will it affect the stove and leave creosote on the chimney pipe?

Thanks for your help!
Matt


----------



## edyit (Jul 22, 2016)

if you're using it to get the fire started with kindling then it might be alright, if you're talking about burning just a load of cardboard i wouldn't. the flames can get rather far up into your chimney. brotherbart posted a good picture of it happening

https://www.hearth.com/talk/posts/2050572/


----------



## mass_burner (Jul 22, 2016)

Paper, cardboard, junk mail is a waste of time. Burns up fast, leaves a bunch of ash, doesn't make alot of heat. Don't treat your stove like an incinerator.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jul 23, 2016)

I would not burn any.

In older stoves, in the olden days, everyone did. Hospitals had ashtrays in your room: imagine trying to light one up today while admitted for 5 days. We have learned lots about science, health, pollution in the past 40 years. Cardboard contains lots of chemicals, various bonders, etc. I wouldn't burn it as to not put a bunch of crap into the air outside. I don't think the chemical makeup would hurt an EPA stove

Maybe use a few pieces to help get the fire started but I don't recommend trying to load a stove with packing boxes: the intense heat and flames could warp the stove.

Andrew


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 25, 2016)

It will not hurt your stove or chimney if you are using a bit of cardboard from time to time to start the fire . . . I would not stuff it to the gills and fire it up though.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jul 25, 2016)

I use cardboard (epa..but non-cat) to get the fire going.  Have so much of it around..i either burn it in the woodstove or to get a campfire going outside.  Either way, its burned.


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 27, 2016)

Won't hurt the stove, which was your question. Might ignite creosote in your chimney if you have any since the flames could make it much farther up the stack than they would while burning wood. Control this by only burning small chunks at a time or keep a clean chimney. 

Clean chimney, bunch of cardboard to burn, can't use the firepit since it is summer and dangerous, yeah, I've burned it in the stove. No big deal. Not trying to heat the house with it but using the stove as an incinerator.

It's actually very pleasant. I throw in a chunk every so often, not stuffing it full, and it lasts a long time that way. A pleasant summertime burn in the stove.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jul 31, 2016)

There used to be a guy on the board, Dylan I think his name was, that used to burn cardboard exclusively.  Ahhh, the good old days, LOL.   If I remember correctly, his stove was falling apart.


----------



## dafattkidd (Jul 31, 2016)

I burn a fair amount of cardboard. Mostly pizza boxes. I cut them into small strips for getting fires started. I also will roll up a piece to be the size of a split and mix it in with load of wood. My wife will occasionally throw a whole pizza box on top of a bed of coals just because she thinks it's fun.


----------



## Heatsource (Aug 1, 2016)

burning alot paper and cardboard can indeed hurt the stove, i've seem many stoves damaged over the years!


----------



## fire_man (Aug 1, 2016)

Why start a bad habit in the first place? Will burning a little cardboard once in a while hurt? Probably not. But watch out if you don't keep your flue clean. Burning cardboard is a good way to start a chimney fire in a dirty flue.


----------



## CheapBassTurd (Aug 1, 2016)

Aren't chimney fires the easiest way to clean out the 'sote?

*DON'T answer that!    LOLOLOLOL

Used cardboard pieces and TP rolls for starter for the kindle, but the
propane torch is clean and quite effective.  Best place for cardboard is
the recycling bucket.*


----------

